# Feeder pens



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so tired of cows right now. They will go through barbed wire pens. Thinkin about using cattle panel with t-posts every 4feet. Are there any recommendations or suggestions so I don't throw away money on this investment. This particular location I can't hang the feeder from a tree.


----------



## SettinAHook60 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have had the same problem. Used barbed wire fences to save cost, but that just doesn't work if you are trying to harvest a mature buck or at least keep him in the area. Deer do not like cows, or let me rephrase that deer will be spooked easily by cows and will not come out to the feeder if cows are having a get-together at the feeder. Use panels, but make sure you make it wide enough so corn doesn't sling out of the fence or the cows will still hang around trying to get the 5-10 kernals that are there. Place t-posts about 4ft apart if affordable. If using a 16 ft panel thats 4 t-posts per panel. Secure the **** out of the panel to the t-posts. I used slick wire for long-term security. Place t-post inside the panel as well. If you want hogs to come to the feeder leave about 3 ft or so they can go under it, if not you can say goodbye to the hogs and cows. Hope this works for you. After I re-did all my feeders with panels, my deer ratio increased and I was able to harvest a 170 BC. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, I am tired of the cows and hogs knocking over and destroying my feeders. What size do you think. Is a 16x16 good enough or do you think 20x20 or even 16x32?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

You can't expect T-post to stay tight enough unless you suicide wire two opposite ends, 32 x 32 is a nice pen, get some stays and just try again---range cows can be kept out. rs


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well if they ever get a taste of the protien it makes no diference they will walk through a panel with no problems. Best is build the pen big enough so they caint get too close to the feed otherwise they will come in. Build your pens with at least 4 panels on a side (64 feet on a side ) and thats not a guarantee they wont get in, 
We have no problems feeding corn it doesent seem to get them (cows) too interested.

Build them round if you can its more trouble but works better.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I used to use T posts and panels but have since gone with these portable cow pens. Have not had a single cow problem since. The last time I bought a set they were around $40 per 10'... kind of expensive but they are portable and will last a lifetime.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I used to use T posts and panels but have since gone with these portable cow pens. Have not had a single cow problem since. The last time I bought a set they were around $40 per 10'... kind of expensive but they are portable and will last a lifetime.


 Nice looking set up HP!


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

The pens that I had made were 25x25 with 4 strands of barbed wire, 4x4 posts for all corners with stays and posts every 8 feet. I just feed corn and maybe a salt block if I am feeling froggy.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

With corn you shouldn have any kind of problem. Maybe they are after the salt. 25X25 is very small


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

We use 8 panels with 16 posts. Then run a single strand of barbed wire about 6" above the panel. We also build them round. The set-up above will make a round pen about 40' in diameter. The round shape keeps the bigger bucks from cornering & then pushing out smaller bucks & does. It's not cheap to build these pens, but considering the expense of corn, gas, lease price, etc., it makes sense to optimize every hunting trip. This can't be done if you are fighting cattle,


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Had the same problem in So. Tx one time, switched to a solar recharged eletric fence, biggest made, problem solved.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> Had the same problem in So. Tx one time, switched to a solar recharged eletric fence, biggest made, problem solved.


That definitely works. rs


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

State Vet, did you notice fewer deer in your pens after using electric fence? We have been thinking about doing the same thing but have been told you will keep some deer out when you do this.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have heard about how well the electric fence works but have been told they work on deer too.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I like 60' round pens, they will hold several deer without being crowed.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I use ten 20' panels. Round. T posts every 4 feet. Works well.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Electric fence can shut the deer down, once they are hit they will not come back.


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. I am thinking that I will try and make a round pen about 35-40 ft in diameter. Price is a factor for me so I don't want to spend a ton however I want to invest in what will work. The hogs have also been a factor in keeping the deer out so my fingers are crossed!


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Hog panel and T-post. Keep it simple.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I just put one up... 8 panels and 16 t-post at tractor supply= 275.00 BTW i used 5' post and drove them in 1'... I would not use 36'' panel as in the pic above because the cows can jump over to get to your protien..G-Luck


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Heck, the cows are so hungry on our place, I think they could figure out a way to break into the county jail in Carrizo Springs if there was feed there. PRAY FOR RAIN!!!


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> I just put one up... 8 panels and 16 t-post at tractor supply= 275.00 BTW i used 5' post and drove them in 1'... I would not use 36'' panel as in the pic above because the cows can jump over to get to your protien..G-Luck


Not sure what kinda cows you have, but we have had these panels up around every feeder pen on our property for 10+ years. We have rodeo bulls full time on our place, longhorn steers last year, and misc other cattle over the years. Not once has anything other than a deer jumped these panels.

But hey I suppose anything is possible, I would love to have it in game camera if it ever happens!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> I just put one up... 8 panels and 16 t-post at tractor supply= 275.00 BTW i used 5' post and drove them in 1'... I would not use 36'' panel as in the pic above because the cows can jump over to get to your protien..G-Luck


We went to 42" for that reason, a cow or a goat can get over the 36" "whatever kind of panel" way too easy. Driving T-Posts where we are is a risky proposition as well. I can't tell you how many times I have driven the corner posts and it is ALWAYS the last one that is sitting over solid limestone or quartz.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

doslocosranch said:


> Not sure what kinda cows you have, but we have had these panels up around every feeder pen on our property for 10+ years. We have rodeo bulls full time on our place, longhorn steers last year, and misc other cattle over the years. Not once has anything other than a deer jumped these panels.
> 
> But hey I suppose anything is possible, I would love to have it in game camera if it ever happens!


You feeding these cattle regularly? That is most likely the difference.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I would like all of the ranch owners addresses of you scrooges that don't want to feed the ranchers cows, I will, and you will pay me later. rs


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

STEVE SA said:


> State Vet, did you notice fewer deer in your pens after using electric fence? We have been thinking about doing the same thing but have been told you will keep some deer out when you do this.


nope didnt bother the deer, I used 1 single wire. Deer could walk under it, cows couldn't.


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

State vet- How high did you run the wire off the ground and how big is your pen? No hog panel at all?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

seems like a lot of work for 120 class deer at best


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

InfamousJ, if we don't get rain pretty soon 120 maybe stretching it.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

We use net fence 42" tall 40x40 works so far t-post every 5' big corner post set 4'-5' deep no need for a h-brace


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

STEVE SA said:


> InfamousJ, if we don't get rain pretty soon 120 maybe stretching it.


I'm praying for it... everyday... everyone needs it bad. But I was talking about HP's lease and all that fancy work they do.


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

InfamousJ, If it took wearing a speedo and dancin' on a bear skin rug in public to make it rain, I'd give it a try, but at my age I don't think it would do much good.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

STEVE SA said:


> InfamousJ, If it took wearing a speedo and dancin' on a bear skin rug in public to make it rain, I'd give it a try, but at my age I don't think it would do much good.


Lord, we need rain, please dont let it come to this, in your name we pray...


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

OK, Maybe some of you younger guys could give it a try.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> I'm praying for it... everyday... everyone needs it bad. But I was talking about HP's lease and all that fancy work they do.


I have over 30 years experience on the same place brother... how much time have you been on the same lease??? Or did daddy provide for you??? :rotfl: :cheers:

We have had 140's the last 3 ot the last 4 years with no high fence and bad range conditions anyhoo! They don't drive you up right to them though or have tags or names... you have to actually hunt them! :rotfl:

Ask State Vet about the 135-140" 2 year old we both saw last year...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

ours are big, but we put a lot into them, this kind of gives you an idea how much room we have around the feeder inside the pen...also, we left a few panels up so the fawns and pigs could get in and out.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

ossobsessed

Did yall shoot that 7 in the next to last picture ??


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> ossobsessed
> 
> Did yall shoot that 7 in the next to last picture ??


unfortunatly, we are in the 13" or greater county (Karnes)....my cousin had that deer in his crosshairs, but couldn't decide if he was just on the tips of the ears or just outside, so he passed cuz he didn't want to get in trouble, not sure if that deer has been back or not...

we've only taken 1 solid buck off my uncle's ranch in Falls City (besides a few spikes), which is the one i shot in 2007...everything we have seen has been "high rack" or just at the ears and 2-3-4 years old, nothing soild and mature, which is what my uncle would like to shoot.

we did have 1 buck that is in the pics above, he was short and fat, thinking he was old, but he was inside the ears, so we couldn't pull the trigger...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I have over 30 years experience on the same place brother... how much time have you been on the same lease??? Or did daddy provide for you??? :rotfl: :cheers:
> 
> We have had 140's the last 3 ot the last 4 years with no high fence and bad range conditions anyhoo! They don't drive you up right to them though or have tags or names... you have to actually hunt them! :rotfl:
> 
> Ask State Vet about the 135-140" 2 year old we both saw last year...


30 years on the same place feeding the deer who knows how much cost and time and only 140's? One year in south texas, where trophies exist, would have been far less.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> 30 years on the same place feeding the deer who knows how much cost and time and only 140's? One year in south texas, where trophies exist, would have been far less.


Daddy don't give me no South Texas hunting rights... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Here we go! LOL


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

ossobsessed

That one in the next to last picture sure looks wider than 13 inches. 

good huntin


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> ossobsessed
> 
> That one in the next to last picture sure looks wider than 13 inches.
> 
> good huntin


in our eyes, yes...but my cousin isn't too much of a hunter... :biggrin:

i know i would have more than likely given him a dirt nap. :brew:

thanks Charlie, same to you. :cheers:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Talking about those 120 class deer here's one for yall


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

STEVE SA said:


> State vet- How high did you run the wire off the ground and how big is your pen? No hog panel at all?


I believe we put the wire around 3 foot, the calves could get under it but bigger ones couldnt. Pen was probably 40'x40'. No hog panels. We did tie some marking tape to it. I bought the biggest solar powered fence TSC had, the salesman said i could run a fence 15 miles, then he asked how far i was going to run one i said about 120 feet, he said it will definaly do the job. The first cow that tried came up to it sniffed it and then licked it, i heard the electricity crack from my stand:rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Talking about those 120 class deer here's one for yall


man Charlie, that's a great looking deer right there! :texasflag


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Daddy don't give me no South Texas hunting rights... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Here we go! LOL


Well, when you do grow up and start making your own decisions, you should give the south a try. :rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Well, when you do grow up and start making your own decisions, you should give the south a try. :rotfl:


ouch! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Well, when you do grow up and start making your own decisions, you should give the south a try. :rotfl:


How much do you pay on your lease???  :rotfl:


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I had that problem so i used 2 ratchet straps and strapped the barrel to a tree and then used pieces of rebar driven in the ground and wired the feeder legs to the rebar. Worked for 3 years until I could get a better fence around my pen.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How much do you pay on your lease???  :rotfl:


don't have a lease


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> don't have a lease


That's what I thought...LOL


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I like beef.


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. State Vet.I will give it a try on the protein feed pen where we are having the worst cow problem. Nice deer by the way Charlie and
Osoobsessed. Good to be able to atleast look at em' until hunting season starts.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That's what I thought...LOL


what does not having a lease have to do with being smart enough to not waste money feeding 120 class deer living on rock all year long? :rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> what does not having a lease have to do with being smart enough to not waste money feeding 120 class deer living on rock all year long? :rotfl:


Our deer live on protein and corn! I don't know if you want to get into the smart enough debate Mr. "I have roofing shingles as siding on my house". LMAO

You don't even know what we pay for our place


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

aint nothing but teasing Sir.  those cattle panels in your picture are top of the line feeder protection. Good luck on the rain and avoiding the fires...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> aint nothing but teasing Sir.  those cattle panels in your picture are top of the line feeder protection. Good luck on the rain and avoiding the fires...


I know that. Good luck with the shingles as well! LOL :cheers: :tongue:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

If you don't think cows will destroy a 36'' panel to get to your feeders then watch the video bucksnort just posted ''the hog zone'' part 2..................



doslocosranch said:


> Not sure what kinda cows you have, but we have had these panels up around every feeder pen on our property for 10+ years. We have rodeo bulls full time on our place, longhorn steers last year, and misc other cattle over the years. Not once has anything other than a deer jumped these panels.
> 
> But hey I suppose anything is possible, I would love to have it in game camera if it ever happens!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

OK So what's the verdict on that electric fence around a feeder can scare deer off? I would put cow paneling up but I'M a bow hunter and shooting through a fence is not an option. Any more options?


----------

